
Google Voice finds a rival in 3jam - nreece
http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4-10300243-12.html
======
htsh
FYI:

"3jam beta costs $4.99 with a 12-month subscription, but price is indirectly
proportional to commitment. A three-month bundle costs $5.99, and you'll pay
$8.99 for one month. The charge won't include texting rates, which 3jam will
tack on for $5 to $20 per month."

~~~
jrockway
I thought this was odd. I think they meant to say $4.99 per month with a 12
month contract, etc.

I will stick to Google Voice, which is free.

